

Nintendo Says Profits Slid 66% in Last Quarter - (Partially) Blames iPhone - BRadmin
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2009/07/30/business/business-nintendo.html?_r=2&ref=technology

======
mattmaroon
Title is still misleading even after the edit. iPhone is but a minor detail
editorialized into it for upvotes.

Totally left out from the article is the fact that Wii users just don't buy
games like Xbox or PS3 ones.

~~~
BRadmin
It may be minor in its overall contribution to Nintendo's slide, but it also
jumps out as the most salient and noteworthy detail.

For Nintendo to explicitly mention Apple's iPhone in an earnings call,
acknowledging its impact on their business, is what makes the report
interesting, different and relevant.

I'm definitely open to changing the title based on an actual suggestion, but
find your reasoning for my motivation ridiculous (obviously not my article).

~~~
mattmaroon
It didn't say they're blaming their revenue slide on the iPhone at all. Not
even partially, as your edited title suggests. They merely mentioned them as
part of the competitive landscape.

It's certainly interesting that a phone might be getting noticed in the gaming
industry, but that really has nothing to do with the article at hand, and
especially not the title.

------
icefox
All of the Wii games I am looking forward to come out at Christmas. Until then
I am half way through the SNES Zelda (never played it before) which is plenty
of fun. If there are no games I want, you don't get my money :)

Edit: For clarification it is an actual SNES cart (birthday present) for my
SNES (also for my birthday, awesome wife), not a wii emulator game.

------
brianobush
Hint: Nintendo should open up their platform to easily develop applications so
that people can download them via the dsi. Right now you need to be a big
development house to build an application. The bar is lower for an iphone and
the plethora of apps available is mind-boggling (not that 99% are worth
anything, but their is an app for everything).

~~~
mattmaroon
I'm not sure that app store model would work as well for the DS. I think I'd
go somewhere in the middle. Probably require a minimum of $5 sale price for
every game (with free trials for sure) or something like that.

It's an interesting thought though. What if they opened up more? And why
hasn't Microsoft done this? They are a little more open with Xbox Live.

------
zyb09
Well they sold 50m+ Wiis and 100m+ DS's, how many more do they expect they are
going to ship? Also the Wii is kind of lacking good games at the moment and
Nintendos announcements at the E3 for this years titles wasn't that exciting
either.

